# Neuen RAM



## Cheris (25. März 2005)

Hallo allle zusammen,

ich wollt euch heut so ziemlich eine Anfängerfrage überhaupt stellen, deswegen bitte nicht lachen   

Ich kenn mich zwar mit Software, Programmierung ziemlich gut aus, aber mit Hardware habe ich mich noch nicht so richtig außeinander gesetzt *schäm* Deswegen nun meine Frage:

Und zwar möchte ich mir einen neuen RAM Riegel kaufen. So entweder 128 oder höchstens 256 das reicht vor erst einmal.

So nun meine Frage, was muss ich beim Kauf beachten? Hab da mal von so neuen Riegeln gehört, die nicht mit den alten in den PC sollen, und das irretiert mich ein wenig.

Also bitte helft mir auch wenns eine blöde Frage ist!


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. März 2005)

Um dir da zu helfen sind aber Daten deines PCs notwendig,insbesondere Mainboard und bisheriger Arbeitsspeicher.Schreib beim nächsten Mal die Angaben rein 

Grundsätzlich ist es immer sinnvoll 2 Ram-Riegel vom gleichen Typ und gleichem Hersteller im Rechner zu haben,das vermindert die Chance auf Komplikationen


----------



## Cheris (25. März 2005)

:-(  wie kann ich die Rausfinden ohne den PC aufschrauben zu müssen? Im Gerätemanage hab ich nämlich nichts gefunden. HELP!


----------



## Cheris (25. März 2005)

Also ich hab jetzt folgendes rausgefunden:

Mainboard:
Motherboard Eigenschaften	
Motherboard ID 	01/24/2003-SiS-648-6A7I0M4MC-00
Motherboard Name	MSI MS-6701 (Medion OEM)

Front Side Bus Eigenschaften	
Bustyp	Intel NetBurst
Busbreite	64 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt	100 MHz (QDR)
Effektiver Takt	400 MHz
Bandbreite	3200 MB/s

Chipsatzbus-Eigenschaften	
Bustyp	SiS MuTIOL
Busbreite	16 Bit

Und RAM:

Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften	
Modulname	Samsung M3 68L6423DTM-CB3
Seriennummer	430F131Eh
Herstellungsdatum	Woche 8 / 2003
Modulgröße	512 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
Modulart	Unbuffered
Speicherart	DDR SDRAM
Speichergeschwindigkeit	PC2700 (166 MHz)
Modulbreite	64 bit
Modulspannung	SSTL 2.5
Fehlerkorrekturmethode	Keine
Auffrischungsrate	Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh
Maximale CAS Wartezeit 	2.5 (6.0 ns @ 166 MHz)
2te Maximale CAS Wartezeit	2.0 (7.5 ns @ 133 MHz)


Also könnt ihr mir das vielleicht sagen was ich kaufen sollte?


----------



## Cheris (25. März 2005)

OK ich bins noch einmal, hab jetzt etwas gefunden und zwar:

RAM, 512MB, PC2700 (333) DDR-SDRam/DIMM, 184pin., Infineon original (CL2.5)	63.99 €			

RAM, 512MB, PC2700 (333) DDR-SDRam/DIMM, 184pin., Infineonchip

würde das gehen?


----------



## 0oDFo0 (31. Mai 2005)

He Cheris,

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Wie hast du das alles über deinen RAM rausgekriegt - ich weiß von meinem nämlich auch nur die Größe - zu wenig, wenn man sich einen neuen zusätzlichen kaufen will...


----------



## McVader83 (31. Mai 2005)

Dieses Mainboard hat mir schon mehr als einmal Probleme gemacht. Medion rückt zu dem Ding nämlich nirgendwo im Netz ne Anleitung raus. Das ist grundsätzlich kein Problem, denn anhand der Anleitung will ich nur überprüfen was für ein Speicher bei dir der richtige ist. Alles was ich bisher rausgefunden hab, ist das du nur 2 Speicherbänke hast, also solltest du höchstens einen zusätzlichen Riegel kaufen.

Ansonsten ist es relativ egal was du kaufst, ich würde nur darauf achten das es Markenspeicher ist und DDR333 oder DDR400. DDR400 is meist billiger und besser, hier sieht man das Massenproduktion billich macht 
.
63,99 € find ich aber arg teuer.
http://www1.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=I9ID15&
würde ich empfehlen.
CL2.5 brauchste eigentlich nicht, wenn du DDR400 nimmst


----------



## meilon (1. Juni 2005)

Wegen dem Rauskriegen der RAM Daten: 

Everest (früher AIDA32), SiSoft Sandra sind nur wenige der Systeminformationsprogrammen! Aber die beiden Sind eigentlich die besten. Everest Home ist kostenlos und bringt genügend Informationen und kann die sogar noch schön aufbereiten  Guggst du hier

mfg


----------

